# Twinstar LED light



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Has anyone seen the new twinstar LED light fixture? It looks similar to the ADA aquasky and has similar specs. I'm wondering if this could grow most plants in a 60p? It's available at aqua forest aquarium for a reasonable price.

Twinstar LED light


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

jumpzakjump said:


> Has anyone seen the new twinstar LED light fixture? It looks similar to the ADA aquasky and has similar specs. I'm wondering if this could grow most plants in a 60p? It's available at aqua forest aquarium for a reasonable price.
> 
> Twinstar LED light


The Twinstar gets points over the aquasky for having a diffuser panel.


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone know what the PAR @ substrate would be with something like this? There isn't much info out about it yet but I really don't know much about LED's. Just wondering if this would be able to grow pretty much any plant on my 60p.


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Anyone who is using this? Planning to replace my LED fixture to gain more higher PAR. This fixture seems like a good one, just need to know user experience with it.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Does anyone know where a 30cm version can be had in the US? AFA only has 36cm and larger.


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

Did anyone ever find a good PAR chart? Will this grow and high light needy plant?

I found a par chart on BucePlant.com but it is wacky...nobody can decipher it. I cannot find any other info, at all. I need something to grow yellow, orange, red, purple plants....... I was going to just give up and try the fluval 2.0 . I'm not buying the twinstar until I get more info. I wanted to try the new finnex SE but I think its only good for growing green plants


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

JTDillon said:


> Did anyone ever find a good PAR chart? Will this grow and high light needy plant?
> 
> I found a par chart on BucePlant.com but it is wacky...nobody can decipher it. I cannot find any other info, at all. I need something to grow yellow, orange, red, purple plants....... I was going to just give up and try the fluval 2.0 . I'm not buying the twinstar until I get more info. I wanted to try the new finnex SE but I think its only good for growing green plants


Did you find any other info about this? What did you end up going with? Still curious about this light as I haven't set up my 60p yet. Still can't find any good info for it.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

word on the street that light does a good job


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

jumpzakjump said:


> Did you find any other info about this? What did you end up going with? Still curious about this light as I haven't set up my 60p yet. Still can't find any good info for it.





IntotheWRX said:


> word on the street that light does a good job


I ordered the 900e for my 20 long. It overhangs, It is bright and has great colors on my tank. Too soon to tell if it is good enough for my plants though... I can let you know again here in a week or so



jumpzakjump said:


> Has anyone seen the new twinstar LED light fixture? It looks similar to the ADA aquasky and has similar specs. I'm wondering if this could grow most plants in a 60p? It's available at aqua forest aquarium for a reasonable price.
> 
> Twinstar LED light


Yeah I'm definetly seeing new plant growth, I am using a high amount of co2 and dosing liquid fertilizers and theres definetly growth with my carpeting plants too. What plants did you want to grow with it?


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

JTDillon said:


> Yeah I'm definetly seeing new plant growth, I am using a high amount of co2 and dosing liquid fertilizers and theres definetly growth with my carpeting plants too. What plants did you want to grow with it?


As long as it can grow carpeting plants it will be perfect for my use! I love the design of it too, looks very sleek and doesn't distract from the aquascape

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrel (Apr 27, 2012)

Buceplant.com is selling this LED fixture and their site posted its PAR values. 

https://buceplant.com/collections/aquarium-accessories/products/twinstar-led?variant=30249562317


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

While this isn't a review of the light, George Farmer has a video about maintenance of a tank, and the tank features the Twinstar 600E Led light! 
Just an idea of what the light can do!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQhAUHkZLHc


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

jumpzakjump said:


> While this isn't a review of the light, George Farmer has a video about maintenance of a tank, and the tank features the Twinstar 600E Led light!
> 
> Just an idea of what the light can do!
> 
> ...




I was actually watching his video last night. After seeing him using this light I decided to try it out. My main objective is to grow a nice carpet of Belem. If you haven't seen, I just borrowed a friends par meter and tested a a80. I will report the readings I get from this light once I get it early next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Tnalp said:


> I was actually watching his video last night. After seeing him using this light I decided to try it out. My main objective is to grow a nice carpet of Belem. If you haven't seen, I just borrowed a friends par meter and tested a a80. I will report the readings I get from this light once I get it early next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome! Let us know how it is!


----------



## chloem (Oct 27, 2017)

Guys, I've been seeing tons of these pictures with the tank and lights but does anyone know anything about the stands they are on. Obviously they are made to fit the tanks, but cant find anywhere to purchase them.


----------

